# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7] Executer une application ASP.Net MVC2

## guste

Bonjour,

Suite  mon post Executer VS2010 sur IIS7 et non Cassini, je me suis aperu qu'il s'agissait en rallit d'un problme IIS : Comment faire fonctionner une application ASP.Net MVC2 sur IIS7?

Je m'explique :
Je dveloppe sous VS2010 Framework 4.0 une application Web ASP.Net MVC2. En local (Vista Pro), j'ai un IIS7 sur lequel j'ai cr un site Web ayant pour pool d'application "DefaultAppPool" (Framework v4.0 / Mode intgr), et pointant sur un rpertoire local.
Lorsque je dploie les sources sur ce rpertoire puis que j'appelle le site en local, je n'ai aucune erreur mais j'obtiens une page blanche. Lorsque je fais la mme chose avec les sources d'un projet ASP.Net "WebForm" a fonctionne.
Je prcise que mon projet ASP.Net MVC s'execute sans aucun pb avec Cassini dans VS2010.

Savez vous s'il y a une configuration particulire pour excuter une appli MVC sur IIS7? Malgr mes recherches sur le web je n'ai pas encore trouv la solution.

Merci d'avance

----------


## guste

Quand j'ajoute "Global.asax" dans les documents par dfaut de mon site web, j'obtiens une erreur 404 dans le browser (au lieu de la page blanche)

----------


## suchiwa

> Quand j'ajoute "Global.asax" dans les documents par dfaut de mon site web, j'obtiens une erreur 404 dans le browser (au lieu de la page blanche)


Bonjour,

Quels modules sont install pour ASP ?

Sous cmd, tape servermanagercmd -q, il te sortira tous les modules dans la partie IIS installs, en vert.
N'as tu pas une documentation de ton application avec le prrequis demands ?

Vincent

----------


## guste

Merci pour ta rponse suchiwa mais a y est je viens juste de rsoudre le soucis.

Pour information, mon installation devait tre "bancale", pour rsoudre le problme j'ai donc :
- R-install IIS7 (sans oublier d'activer les fonctionnalits qui vont bien)
- Excut C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\aspnet_regiis.exe

Dsormais tout fonctionne parfaitement (excution d'application MVC sous IIS7 et dbuggage via VisualStudio 2010 sur IIS7 local).

----------


## suchiwa

> C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\aspnet_regiis.exe


Bonjour,

+1 pour avoir rsolu ton problme.

Dis moi, que fait exactement l'xecution de cette commande, c'est uniquement pour du MVC et du dboggage ?

Vincent

----------

